# 7 Easy Steps to Feeling Better



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

HOW TO START EACH DAY WITH A POSITIVE OUTLOOK

1. Open a new file in your computer.

2. Name it "Hillary Rodham Clinton"

3. Send it to the trash.

4. Empty the trash.

5. Your PC will ask you, "Do you really want to get rid of "Hillary Rodham Clinton?"

6. Firmly Click "Yes."

7. Feel better.

PS: Next week we'll do Nancy Pelosi

  

huntin1


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Why don't you get a life or better yet some brains. Those two ladies are not the problem, the Nazi administration that have control in Washington are the problem. If you do not understand what they have done to America you are incapable of any reasonable logic. I am not a Hillery supporter but I am sick of these juvenile rants by some one like you. Just what have you done for your country? Have you ever served?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

adokken said:


> Why don't you get a life or better yet some brains. Those two ladies are not the problem, the Nazi administration that have control in Washington are the problem. If you do not understand what they have done to America you are incapable of any reasonable logic. I am not a Hillery supporter but I am sick of these juvenile rants by some one like you. Just what have you done for your country? Have you ever served?


Touched a nerve eh.

Well I guess that one way of trying to prove your manhood is through personal attacks. :eyeroll:

It was a *JOKE* get it.

I just love how people like you can make disparaging remarks about the current administration and it's OK, but if someone else does the same same about your favorite liberal, they are ignorant.

Perhaps you should "get a life" or at least lighten up. The only one ranting here is.......well, YOU.

huntin1


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

adokken Wrote

"juvenile rants by some one like you. Just what have you done for your country? Have you ever served?"

adokken you might what to check a posters profile and his other post it is pretty clear that hunting1 has "done for his country" and "served"
I don't agree with a lot pf the things GWB has done but his administration is far from being Nazi!!!!!!

As for Hillery,Nancy, and the rest of thier Liberal buddies, you could throw them all in a barrel of chicken s$$it and you couldn't tell one from the other they look alike and smell alike.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

adokken I think you better look in a mirror. You chastise hunt1 for not liking Hillary (in a joke), then you turn around and seriously call Bush a Nazi. Your free to express your opinion, but I am free to point out your double standard.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You call the President and his cabinet a Nazi administration and in the same paragraph cry about juvenile rants. Got a news flash for you...... your little rant doesn't even measure UP to the level of juvenile. Besides, it was a joke........ get a life.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

You know, if your that offended, just replace "Hillary Rodham Clinton" with "George W. Bush" and run through those steps a few times....

It was a Joke man! You know, HAHAHAHA? I suppose you'll come back and say "I was only joking" about Bush being a Nazi now. Get over yourself Addokken. You'll live longer.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm in huntin1, post up when it is nazi pelosi's turn!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

adokken said:


> Just what have you done for your country? Have you ever served?


I am getting sick and tired of this same old line. I am proud of your service. I am grateful for your service, and I'm anxious for success so ALL of them can come home. But don't EVER assume that I, or anyone else, for that matter, has served less. Because you simply do not KNOW.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Whistler31 said:


> adokken said:
> 
> 
> > Just what have you done for your country? Have you ever served?
> ...


You make a good point, and I hope you don't mind me using your post to add more.

Everyone thinks military when they think of serving the country, but there are many ways to do that. I didn't enlist, or get drafted for the Viet Nam war. We all thought about it, but my worry was more with our own military than the enemy. I talked with returning soldiers who said they were not allowed loaded weapons on guard duty. I knew I would be in trouble, because I would have the inability to follow stupid military orders like that. I would have been in deep trouble. The first Vietnamese looking person that jumped up out of the rice field with an SKS pointed in my general direction would have had a new hole right between the eyes. I have never much had the ability for a half hearted fight.

So what have I done? Well, I have volunteered as a law enforcement officer for 20 years. I am on call for search and rescue and do security. Not security with a flashlight and plastic badge, but as a law enforcement officer. I spent 80 hours in First Responder training to help injured people. I have at my own expense taken college classes in law enforcement and the constitution. I have done travel at my own expense for training.

I walked many friends to the train station in Fargo when they went to boot camp. Those of us who did that have spent the rest of our lives trying to find ways to serve our country by serving our community. Drop over with a coronary at a wedding dance in Jamestown, at the car races, at the country fair, or a concert at the civic center, or many other activities, and the guy pumping your chest just may be one of us that you have so much disrespect for adokken.

So you see adokken many people went to Viet Nam, some served before then, some were war protesters, but the fact remains the majority of us didn't go, didn't protest the war, and respected the Viet Nam soldiers while the idiots were spitting on them and calling them baby killers. The majority of us supported them, it's just that your beloved liberal media didn't tell anyone. They loved Jane Fonda to much to pay attention to the more reserved and quiet majority.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I spent the first fifteen years of my life waiting for my father to come home to visit us once or twice a year. He was a "CAT" and Air America pilot. The same people that flew our people from the top of the embassy in Saigon. By the way adokken, were you aware that Saturday was Loyalty Day? Are you even aware of what that is? Were you helping at a Veterans Home last Saturday? I WAS!

http://www.air-america.org/About/About.shtml


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:lol: Thanks Huntin 1 this is a great way to start my day. :beer:

As a side note Plainsman its not just adokken. I have never meet a Liberal that can take a joke. We need to be more compassionite. :lol:


----------

